# Dreyfuss R&co



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I would like to recommend this watch, R&co RGS00004/42/16 made by Dreyfuss hand made Swiss Chronograph. The quality is excellent, with an Eta G10. 211 movement for accuracy. Case is approx. 42mm x 11mm. A very substantial presentation box too. The story of this watch series is they were designed for the Arabian market with Rotary&co as opposed to the normal Dreyfuss&co selling around the Â£450-Â£550 depending on the version. There are approx. 8 versions in this range. Now bargain hunters start looking. The rose gold is PVD applied and the crystal is sapphire. 200m water resistant, although I doubt I would put a nice leather strap to the test.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

If that's a "Hand-made Swiss chronograph" ... I'm a banana...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> If that's a "Hand-made Swiss chronograph" ... I'm a banana...


Are you saying you are bent?  I thought the same but it is, now how much can you get one for?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

we have been here before with these- infact almost a year to the day , you are on long term commission ? 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=76518


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

different model. better deal yet again.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

pugster said:


> we have been here before with these- infact almost a year to the day , you are on long term commission ?


Funnily enough that's exactly what I was thinking.....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Best not to think too much it takes practice Mike, look at the dial. So what makes you still think it is not as stated? Seems simple enough, Hand made Suisse Dreyfuss. Quite right to be cynical I was too, my friend bought one and couldn't believe how good it was when it arrived.

Meets Swiss regulations, as to handmade, more hand assembled as the movement is an ETA bought in for the watch. As most Swiss quartz watches are. Or am I wrong?

For some reason these are going for a song on the out let, which is a sixth of the full price. :wallbash: :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yes, Invicta put it about how they are all "Swiss Made" and they too always seem to have massive reductions on the so called " RRP".

It says on the dial "Hand-Made" .... If the cheap quartz movement isn't and the case isn't, nor the hands or dial.... what actually is there about this watch that's "Hand-Made" ... do tell... If they are prepared to lie about all that, I don't think I'd trust much else about them TBH.

There are some superb hand made chronographs that come out of Switzerland, it's just this isn't one of them......


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

As I recall we are discussing This Rotary/Deyfuss not Invicta, the movement in this watch is actually a Swiss movement made in Switzerland by a Swiss company called ETA if you have never heard of this movement then you should look it up. As for not trusting then that really is your problem.

As for the design, if you don't like it then give it a miss. That is your choice. Most Rotary are made in the far east they say established swiss 1895 at the bottom, Swiss made ones are as marked Swiss made at the 6 o'clock position. Some people don't realise there are two qualities from Rotary. Dreyfuss are higher end. As far as I know Rotary Dreyfuss are an honest company.

There are other companies that are selling Japanese quartz movements like Bulova Accutron, some people still think they have quality, but that is another discussion for another post.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You're really obfuscating totally. It says on the dial that it's hand-made, It isn't, it has a cheap ETA movement found in a lot of low cost watches. So... that's untrue.

You're right, the rules over having 'Swiss Made' on the bottom of the dial are strict, which is probably why the watch you have shown doesn't have it .......... Presumably also when you say " Most Rotary are made in the far east they say established swiss 1895 at the bottom " .. that is similar to the watch you have shown that has. ' Suisse depuis 1895" on the dial.......


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL. Cheap movement!Have you ever looked inside a Breitling?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Made


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Haggis said:


> LOL. Cheap movement!Have you ever looked inside a Breitling?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Made


Again we weren't talking about Breitling, we were talking about the cheap ETA G10.211 movement that's inside the "Dreyfuss" watch you showed above..... standard inside many low end watches that have no pretensions to be hand-made and are honest about their products....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

yawn!!!!!!!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

For information purposes, this movement can be bought for Â£32.50 by the public at Cousins UK, I'm assuming a watch company would pay, due to economies of scale, at least half that so... about Â£15....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

You obviously have issues that I cannot help you with.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Haggis said:


> You obviously have issues that I cannot help you with.


It's you that appears to be making this personal, whereas I thought we were discussing watches. I'm sure others will draw their own conclusions as to why you need to do that....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

As i said in the previous post, its not a bad looking watch but ignore RRP as its set by the retailer , gold is not my cupof tea but in steel it would make a nice/ smart beater ( imo) , i dont know why they dont just put rotary on the dial as the company name has more history.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

pugster said:


> i dont know why they dont just put rotary on the dial as the company name has more history.


That's for sure, I can remember when they were a well respected brand in this country but like many, things change and they lost their market position. Despite being now a British Company they really haven't used that to their advantage and if they carry on with marketing like this, they won't get it back either, especially while other small British companies like RLT, Timefactors, Christopher Ward etc. are trying to do it better.

If the Dreyfuss brand is supposed to be superior to the Rotary one, things don't bode well.....


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I quite like these. The SS version on bracelet sells for Â£300 on the hut site, but can be had for <Â£70 on the Argos ebay outlet. I've been close to buying one on several occasions- probably will next time (does seem like an unmissable bargain for an ETA chrono). I don't think it's a Â£300 watch, but definitely worth Â£70 I reckon. Don't know how that discrepancy came about, but it is what it is.










My tuppence worth, anyway!


----------



## loopyloop (Jul 16, 2013)

apm101 said:


> I quite like these. The SS version on bracelet sells for Â£300 on the hut site, but can be had for <Â£70 on the Argos ebay outlet. I've been close to buying one on several occasions- probably will next time (does seem like an unmissable bargain for an ETA chrono). I don't think it's a Â£300 watch, but definitely worth Â£70 I reckon. Don't know how that discrepancy came about, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Hi, sorry to bHiHi. Hg



apm101 said:


> I quite like these. The SS version on bracelet sells for Â£300 on the hut site, but can be had for <Â£70 on the Argos ebay outlet. I've been close to buying one on several occasions- probably will next time (does seem like an unmissable bargain for an ETA chrono). I don't think it's a Â£300 watch, but definitely worth Â£70 I reckon. Don't know how that discrepancy came about, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. mine was dead on arrival. That's right, dead dead dead - sent right back; utter piece of poo. Swiss watch quality? there is a reason for which these are cheap - & think if yours is ok, you are just plain lucky. Secondly, the hands are very hard to see, they are so very thin. I could only see them depending on angle of light. Very disappointed. Thirdly, the crown was so so flimsy; really thought it would break. Took me ages to get it in the right position to adjust the date - labour intensive action. Very very disappointed with this "hand-made swiss" watch. yuk!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, well maybe I won't buy one after all then... thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

loopyloop said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like these. The SS version on bracelet sells for Â£300 on the hut site, but can be had for <Â£70 on the Argos ebay outlet. I've been close to buying one on several occasions- probably will next time (does seem like an unmissable bargain for an ETA chrono). I don't think it's a Â£300 watch, but definitely worth Â£70 I reckon. Don't know how that discrepancy came about, but it is what it is.
> ...


Bruce has bought a few and one required a battery on arrival, I think the three I have and the one my friend bought are good. It is a pity you have had a bad experience, I got a casio protrek from the outlet which was damaged and not working on arrival, sent back. Sh8t happens.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

At best it is a Swiss movement watch,and that is it.

Yes it is true that the Swiss watch regulations are very strict on using the Swiss 'brand' as it were. If a watch meets the criteria it can then have either Swiss-Made or Made in Switzerland on the dial.

Suisse Hand-Made is just a 'label' with no real meaning.

And in this case it's not even true.


----------



## loopyloop (Jul 16, 2013)

Cheap and nasty bling for me. I have never bought a watch to be dead on arrival. I mean c'mon! I do want a cheap, dressy good quartz, I think I'll get an edifice.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I have just noticed something, every member who criticises these watches has something in common. I noticed no friends. Strange but true. Why don't you all add each other to start you off.

I have just ordered another one black and rose gold, will put up photos when it arrives.


----------



## loopyloop (Jul 16, 2013)

Haggis said:


> I have just noticed something, every member who criticises these watches has something in common. I noticed no friends. Strange but true. Why don't you all add each other to start you off.
> 
> I have just ordered another one black and rose gold, will put up photos when it arrives.


My friend, are you blind or perhaps you just can't do any better: my comments are about a watch which FOR ME was apiece of sh*t. has nothing to do with people, friends or anything else, It's a comment on a watch. You do have issues - as somebody else already mentioned in this thread! Stick to what is being said, nobody needs your social commentary and dumb judgement!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

loopyloop said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I have just noticed something, every member who criticises these watches has something in common. I noticed no friends. Strange but true. Why don't you all add each other to start you off.
> ...


I have friends, real ones not virtual ones.

Also we have all been commenting about the watch not personalities.

It is you sir that has an issue with us, not the other way round. If you can't take criticism, especially over what is 'just a watch' (yes I went there!) don't post it and invite comments.

In my opinion, and that's all it is. It is a not-so cheap piece of sh*t, pretending to be something it is not, cashing in on a once great company who is now well past its sell by date. And there are a lot more 'honest' watches from better manufacturers for the same, even less money

If you like it that's OK, I don't.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys, we're all entitled to our opinions, but lets keep it courteous. Being interested in watches is supposed to be enjoyable and fun, hopefully, and I know it's difficult to keep cool in the hot weather but life's too short to get all worked up 

Anyway, the FHS has a useful page on what Swiss Made is all about, which is here http://www.fhs.ch/en/swissm.php in case anyone is interested. In future the proportion of the production costs that have to be carried out in Switzerland for a watch to be called Swiss Made will rise from 50% to 60%.

For me labels like 'hand made', irrespective of how it's defined, can only be a subjective measure of quality and country of origin likewise. Is an ETA quartz movement 'better' than a Seiko quartz movement? Is a Grand Seiko 'better' than an Omega, or is a Pulsar inferior at telling the time compared to a Rolex? I could go on, but surely all this depends on your point of view and what you want out of a watch. There is no right or wrong answer.

In my book, if you like it, buy it and enjoy it in good health...whilst you can :yes:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

RGS00007/46/19 arrived today, dead on arrival as the chrono had been activated, the chrono hands were in different positions too. This movement takes a 394 battery, after approx. 3 minutes the battery was changed without leaving any marks on the back, o ring carefully placed to ensure 200m water resistance. Then reset all chrono hands to zero by pulling out the crown to 2nd and 3rd positions and pressing pushers on the top and bottom, Re set the time then date. Sigh of relief, lovely watch perfect as no marks on watch or box. I might put a Grand Duke Hirsch on this watch. Sill a bargain as it only cost Â£63 new, a great saving compared to anywhere else.


----------

